# What Depths Can This Watch Sink To...



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

Okay, its cheap... I won't complain if you say "What d'you expect for a tenner..." But these things are bidding up to over thirty quid in some cases one seller in particular, has some right, ropey feedback... More accurately described as _blowback_, really...

Question is - How much would you waste on this out of curiosity?

Or put another way... Would you risk this?

Ebay Item Link

BTW, I'm also bidding on a really old cracked-up, vintage Tara which looks like it needs a loving home... Ah! And, well, just to see what will happen...










Doctor_V


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

i sent him this

"ok firstly you have mis-spelt professional and second, you have one end of your strap the wrong way, hope this helps with the sale."


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

nursegladys said:


> i sent him this
> 
> "ok firstly you have mis-spelt professional and second, you have one end of your strap the wrong way, hope this helps with the sale."


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Poor bugger


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Doctor Varney said:


> Okay, its cheap... I won't complain if you say "What d'you expect for a tenner..." But these things are bidding up to over thirty quid in some cases one seller in particular, has some right, ropey feedback... More accurately described as _blowback_, really...
> 
> Question is - How much would you waste on this out of curiosity?
> 
> ...


I'm glad you found that one! When I was looking into the MWC situation awhile ago, I found that Kronos (this brand I think) and some other unbranded Chinese watches, appear to be exactly the same. This leads me to think that they all come from the same factory.

Later,

William


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

I think NurseGladys should recieve a percentage of the winning bid for that! Priceless!!!









V


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

I've not got one myself, but I was under the impression that the Kronos was an OK watch for the money? I may be wrong but I'm sure a few of the regulars have a couple between them.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve got a couple of Kronos watches....

*Kronos `Pseudo Ruhla`, Eta 2824-2 25 Jewels.*










The Pseudo Ruhla is a lot better made then the Mission Timer but then it sells for a lot more money new and anyway the MT isn`t bad









*Kronos Mission Timer, ETA Quartz Movement*










The MT is AFAIK, basically the same watch as the so called `Professional Divers Watch Military ` shown in the link as well as this  British SBS PVD 200m Quartz Dated Divers Watch  & probably the MWC.

It probably has the same un-jeweled "Made in China using Swiss parts" movement which BTW on the Mission Timer also has " Non-maintainable" stamped on it









Now this seems to be a bad thing but I have no reason to believe it`s likely to break down any time soon also a replacement would probably cost very little and be easy to change









Being quartz it keeps good time and although I personally wouldn`t pay more then Â£35 for a new one & would treat the water resistence rating with more then a pinch of salt









Still I do like it









So in answer to the original question....



Doctor Varney said:


> Okay, its cheap... I won't complain if you say "What d'you expect for a tenner..." But these things are bidding up to over thirty quid in some cases one seller in particular, has some right, ropey feedback... More accurately described as _blowback_, really...
> 
> Question is - How much would you waste on this out of curiosity?
> 
> Or put another way... Would you risk this?


As from the description it`s obviously not new, I`d bid no more then Â£15


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

blackandgolduk said:


> I've not got one myself, but I was under the impression that the Kronos was an OK watch for the money? I may be wrong but I'm sure a few of the regulars have a couple between them.


Yes, some members do (or did). I think honest descriptions are the root issue with these and similar products. Too many sellers and companies that brand watches, are too quick to make or imply big claims. This seller's price is low, so it's more amusing than anything else. I wish somebody with a Kronos would take the back off and get a picture, I want to see inside. Maybe if the price stays low I'll get it, just to have a look.

Later,

William


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

They're ok watches, but not worth more than a tenner! I bought one years ago for a project, replaced the movement for an auto ETA, changed the dial & hands with a MkII, the end result:










For less than Â£100 all in ..


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Nothing wrong with a Kronos,got two as beaters as long as you dont expect to much and ake onboard its a "wannabe" not the real deal.

Martin


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

VinceR said:


> They're ok watches, but not worth more than a tenner! I bought one years ago for a project, replaced the movement for an auto ETA, changed the dial & hands with a MkII, the end result:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That`s an interesting idea


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

VinceR said:


> They're ok watches, but not worth more than a tenner! I bought one years ago for a project, replaced the movement for an auto ETA, changed the dial & hands with a MkII, the end result:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a nice mod, and having just been paid today I might have to spend some of my hard earned cash now


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

The same thing went through my mind; re: the mod idea.

Very interesting. I expected many more negative reactions to this watch...

What is the bezel action like?

V


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

So I'm sure many of you will also have seen my CWC/MWC thread. I'd rather pick this up for between Â£10-15 than buy an MWC (now that I've seen the insides of one)!

V


----------



## mediummynd (Mar 16, 2008)

I have just bought a Vostok Amphibia for the same sort of money and apart from having a poor strap is far superior


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mediummynd said:


> I have just bought a Vostok Amphibia for the same sort of money and apart from having a poor strap is far superior


You`ll get no arguement from me on that


----------



## Dr. Nookie (Jul 14, 2007)

William_Wilson said:


> [
> 
> Yes, some members do (or did). I think honest descriptions are the root issue with these and similar products. Too many sellers and companies that brand watches, are too quick to make or imply big claims. This seller's price is low, so it's more amusing than anything else. I wish somebody with a Kronos would take the back off and get a picture, I want to see inside. Maybe if the price stays low I'll get it, just to have a look.
> 
> ...


What about the ones with the decent movements like here though?

http://apple.clickandbuild.com/cnb/shop/di...odCategoryID=32

They are pretty pricy which implies some level of quality surely.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Dr. Nookie said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


they seem a bit pricey to me....found them cheaper elsewhere.......


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

As I mentioned earlier I`ve found there is a definite improvement in quality with the ETA 2824-2 powered watch over the quartz model, and as Shawn says they can be found a lot cheaper elsewhere.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

didnt someone say in a previous thread that the ETA quartz are non jeweled?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> didnt someone say in a previous thread that the ETA quartz are non jeweled?


 Yes I did 

But then a lot of quartz are un-jeweled including, AFAIK a lot of Citizen & Seikos


----------



## w.h.s (Mar 1, 2008)

WATCHDUDE MODS AND SELLS THEM ON MWR I THOUGHT OF GETTING A KRONOS SBS, IVE HAD AN AUTO MILSUB OFF MIL WATCH MALL RAYWONG, flipped it cos the pip fell oot and i didnt gel with its lume but not bad, but not as good as the skx seiko quality i thought. i have a mkii and it is extra good quality compared to kronos but you pays yer monet ect. Ideally id go 4 a quartz cwc or tsar over a kronos anyday even modded expensive!

.


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

VinceR said:


> They're ok watches, but not worth more than a tenner! I bought one years ago for a project, replaced the movement for an auto ETA, changed the dial & hands with a MkII, the end result:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How straight forward was that? I had one of the Kronos divers. I thought it quite well made for the (very low) price, but the quartz movement was very, very low end. It worked, I suppose, and did its job of telling the time, but I had planned to upgrade to an auto ETA before finding I needed the money for something else.










So - did the case take the ETA OK? I recall an enormous plastic spacer that I suppose you must have trimmed to hold the ETA in place? And the crown alignment?

As to the eBay item price - you can get them for about Â£22 delivered new. Which makes the same watch from MWC for Â£200-ish look a bit steep. 

The Kronos (and MWC) ETA quartz movements are the unjewelled made in China variety, worth about Â£2 tops. As I said, they do work though. CWC fit very good jewelled quartz ETA movements.


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Ooops - price has gone up. Make that Â£40-ish new.


----------

